# enjoying reading lee's fighting method book



## martial sparrer (Mar 17, 2013)

I am loving his book.  I feel like lee cut out some of the unneeded stuff from martial arts.  I like his hand placement for punches, love his nasty side kick to the knee.  I find in my karate textbook there are 15 different versions of a kick that slightly differ, where you end up performing a kick that wont work in the street.  for the experienced jkd practictioners, wondering if you have ever had to use the side kick to the knee in a real fighting situation??  I can imagine the pain this kick could cause.


----------



## FrontKick-Jab-Punch (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm neither a JKD practitioner nor have I ever really kicked someone in the knee (it would have to be a pretty serious situation - I imagine it would blow their knee right out!)... but I totally agree with you about reading Lee's book.  People idolize him so much that sometimes they forget to treat him as an actual martial artist and instructor - he had some really good stuff to say and I love getting back to the basics with him.

FKJP


----------



## Kalamazoo Ninja (Mar 17, 2013)

In ninjutsu there is basically only one kick and that is the forward stomp/heel kick. There's only one because its the only practical kick while wearing armor. Quite effective if striking pressure points


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 18, 2013)

Kalamazoo Ninja said:


> In ninjutsu there is basically only one kick and that is the forward stomp/heel kick. There's only one because its the only practical kick while wearing armor. Quite effective if striking pressure points



No, there are many kicks. And soku yaku keri (the "forward foot stomp") is not designed for attacking pressure points.


----------



## Kalamazoo Ninja (Mar 18, 2013)

You can attack the knees, solar plexus, under the arm pits, face (if your flexible) all with soku yoku keri


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 18, 2013)

The knees, solar plexus, arm pits, and face are not pressure points. And you've ignored soku gyaku keri, tobi keri, kin keri, soku shin to, kakato keri, kakushi keri, sokki keri, ushiro keri, sokuho keri, and about another half dozen that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## MantisTLK (Apr 3, 2013)

Back to the topic....

I have read some of his books. Some of the things he says I agree with, some I don't, but I wish people would seek the same understanding that Bruce Lee sought, instead of seeking Bruce Lee himself.


----------

